# New 2015 radiology codes 77061, 77062 and 77063



## Percussionistic1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard if there will be any additional reimbursement for these new 2015 radiology digital breast tomosynthesis screening codes 77061. 77062 and 77063? I know they do not go into effect until January 2015, but has anyone received any information regarding reimbursement?


----------



## pmyland (Jan 12, 2015)

*New cpt 77061, 77062, 77063*

Yes there is price structure set up for these codes. CCI states that 77063 may not be billed with 77052 CAD but I am not finding any information as to any CCI edits for diagnostic G0204, with 77061 or 77062 and CAD.  There is also a G0279 to use with diagnostic exams. Clarification would be wonderful.  Still looking.


----------

